# LEGO furries fighting in animal shaped weaponized vehicles.



## Not-a-DJ (Oct 19, 2012)

Pictures of 2013 LEGO sets have been showing up around the internet now. The basic premise of one of the new themes, Legends of Chima, is that there's a bunch of plastic blocky furry characters using one wheeled animal shaped motorcycles and larger vehicles also shaped like animals to battle each other over some shiny blue generic crystal MacGuffins. Oh, and some of them are cyborgs.

I'm serious.

The reaction in the LEGO community has been somewhat mixed from what I've seen, some like it, others think it's far too absurd, even more absurd than it's predecessor, Ninjago - a theme that involves neon colored ninjas that fight zombies riding giant motorcycles and similarly colored neon snakes in helicopters and mecha walkers by turning into neon colored tornados at will. So I thought just for the heck of it I'd see what this community thinks of "Legends of Chima", as I doubt many people here are seasoned experts on LEGO and will probably be less biased. Or maybe more biased, I dunno. So, what do you think of the concept of LEGO warrior cyborg furries?

And, so you can see what I'm blabbing about, here's some pictures.

Lion ATV thingy:
http://www.wog.ch/nas/screens/LE/le_chimalennoxloewenbuggya.jpg

Wolf monster truck with a cannon...?
http://www.wog.ch/nas/screens/LE/le_chimawakzwolfstrackera.jpg

A hawk-shaped flying vehicle, complete with blocky cyborg ravens:
http://www.wog.ch/nas/screens/LE/le_chimaerisadlerjaegera.jpg

And the one-wheeled motorcycle vehicles, apparently called "Speedorz". Those ripcords seem to be used for sending them flying across the room, off of awkwardly bumpy LEGO ramps, and into your little brother's head.
http://www.wog.ch/nas/screens/LE/le_chimaultimativesspeedorzturniera.jpg

And a gallery of all the sets:
http://www.brickset.com/browse/years/?year=2013&Theme=Legends Of Chima


----------



## Heliophobic (Oct 19, 2012)

Not-a-DJ said:


> So, what do you think of the concept of LEGO warrior cyborg furries?



Sounds lame.

Now cybernetic _anthro_ legos would be badass.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Oct 19, 2012)

Sweet I havnt had a new Lego anything in years.


----------



## Heliophobic (Oct 19, 2012)

d.batty said:


> Sweet I havnt had a new Lego anything in years.



That's a good thing.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Oct 19, 2012)

Nope, not for me.


----------



## burakki (Oct 19, 2012)

The wolf figure looks really cool, but it's not really worth a purchase.


----------



## RtoWolf (Oct 19, 2012)

Woot I want this one


----------



## Chols (Oct 19, 2012)

This is like Fabuland with added kickassery. Awesome.

I'm not sure if I'll pick up any of these sets but oh man do I love that eagle jet thing.  I also want to pick up that wolf vehicle, but I only really like the included figures.

2013 shall be fun~


----------



## Fallowfox (Oct 20, 2012)

Currently my brother is downstairs tidying up boxes of lego. We were both huge lego-nuts when we were younger [we both have lego.com brickset and brickshelf accounts] and he still is...I still feel nostalgic for lego though. 

I think these lego sets look _a bit_ like exo-force and I like them, but I prefered slizers, lego space, rockraiders and lego mars. [just saying those brand names makes me happy]
They're middle of the road in my view. I'd like to see more individual model designs rather than play-sets, because minifigures are too low-resolution.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Oct 20, 2012)

Even the idea of getting back into Warhammer makes me feel a bit kid-ish, let alone Lego.

Sadface is me.


----------



## Brazen (Oct 20, 2012)

It's strange, ever since I stopped playing with toys and became disconnected from the child demographic I developed the sincere impression that so did children themselves. I'm surprised to see Lego is still alive and kicking, I would have thought video games had wiped out physical toys by now.


----------



## FlynnCoyote (Oct 20, 2012)

Gibby said:


> Even the idea of getting back into Warhammer makes me feel a bit kid-ish, let alone Lego.
> 
> Sadface is me.



Given that there are more adults into Warhammer than there are kids, I have no idea why you would feel Kid-ish or any other kind of shame.  



I've always loved lego, and given the lull in WH and 40k popularity recently, these might be something fun to fill the gap for a time.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Oct 20, 2012)

LEGOS!!!! AHHHHHHH I LOVE LEGOS


----------



## Batty Krueger (Oct 20, 2012)

FUK YIS LAYGOHS ROOLE


----------



## Conker (Oct 20, 2012)

I think they look kind of cool, though I'll never buy any of them. Maybe if I were ten or eleven years younger.

They are much better than some of the shit Lego has put out recently, I'll give them that.


----------



## Mentova (Oct 21, 2012)

There is no fox. Lego, I am disappointed. :C

(ps legos are the best things ever)


----------



## Percy (Oct 21, 2012)

Mentova said:


> (ps legos are the best things ever)


Unless you step on one. >_>


----------



## Dreaming (Oct 21, 2012)

I bet the guy who designs these things just loves his job, and too bad I haven't had the patience or interest in messing with Legos for years now. >_>


----------



## AshleyAshes (Oct 21, 2012)

Ya know what's great from Lego?  TRAINS.

Just sayin'.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Oct 21, 2012)

Ubek said:


> Given that there are more adults into Warhammer than there are kids, I have no idea why you would feel Kid-ish or any other kind of shame.



Oh, it's just memories from when I was like 11-13, is all.


----------



## Fallowfox (Oct 21, 2012)

Dreaming said:


> I bet the guy who designs these things just loves his job, and too bad I haven't had the patience or interest in messing with Legos for years now. >_>



I think the central design studio in Denmark has a slide in the office. Says a lot about their ethos. ^^

Also does anybody remember lego mindstorms?


----------



## Not-a-DJ (Oct 21, 2012)

Looks like one of the minifigures is already on eBay somehow:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/100-Authent...22429?pt=Building_Toys_US&hash=item3f1df7db3d

And, to people saying they're too old for LEGO and stuff - just so you know, LEGO has quite a large adult fanbase too, with LEGO conventions and such taking place around the world (heck, I was just at a LEGO con earlier this year, it was incredible), and many adult-oriented LEGO forums like Eurobricks. So if you're an adult and you like LEGO, you're certainly not alone.  Just do a Google Images or YouTube search for "LEGO convention" sometime, and see what comes up. Or maybe I can just link to some stuff here.



Dreaming said:


> I bet the guy who designs these things just loves his job, and too bad I haven't had the patience or interest in messing with Legos for years now. >_>



I actually met a LEGO set designer at the most recent local convention here, he had an hour long panel on set design, and he brought some prototypes of a set as well. Then after the panel was over he hung out around the area to chat with people, answered questions, and stuff like that. It was awesome. ^_^


----------



## Imperial Impact (Oct 21, 2012)

Brazen said:


> I'm surprised to see Lego is still alive and kicking, I would have thought video games had wiped out physical toys by now.


Why?

Since Lego is so much cheaper.


----------



## AshleyAshes (Oct 21, 2012)

Imperial Impact said:


> Why?
> 
> Since Lego is so much cheaper.



Lego?  Cheap?  What?  Ha ha ha ha ha ha.


----------



## Bipolar Bear (Oct 21, 2012)

Still, it's nice to see that LEGO is around. Even though the idea of 'Furry' LEGO still sends shivers down my spine. (O_O) Hell, I still got a box of the old stuff lying somewhere around here. >_>  <_<


----------



## Imperial Impact (Oct 21, 2012)

AshleyAshes said:


> Lego?  Cheap?  What?  Ha ha ha ha ha ha.


Lego is whole lot cheaper then the typical $30~40 game.


----------



## Mentova (Oct 21, 2012)

Imperial Impact said:


> Lego is whole lot cheaper then the typical $30~40 game.



Tell that to the multiple $60+ sets I have on shelves, including one that was $200! :V

I miss having disposable income :C


----------



## Imperial Impact (Oct 21, 2012)

Mentova said:


> Tell that to the multiple $60+ *sets *I have on shelves, including one that was $200! :V


Well there's your problem.


----------



## AshleyAshes (Oct 21, 2012)

Imperial Impact said:


> Lego is whole lot cheaper then the typical $30~40 game.



$180 for the Power Functions passenger train set.

I want the freight train but it's like $220.

Lego is only cheaper than $30-$40 if you're buying the little sets.


----------



## Conker (Oct 21, 2012)

Imperial Impact said:


> Lego is whole lot cheaper then the typical $30~40 game.


Small sets are, but you have to look at value per dollar as well. As an adult who wouldn't play with Legos, I'd get more value out of buying a video game, even if the game is more expensive (though in many cases, it wouldn't be. Legos are not cheap).

As to kids, well, Minecraft is a Lego simulator that costs all of fifteen or so bucks.


----------



## Stratelier (Oct 21, 2012)

Imperial Impact said:


> Lego is whole lot cheaper then the typical $30~40 game.


Lego sets tend to average about $0.10 per piece ... BUT as most sets measure in the hundreds of pieces, you do very frequently see Lego sets tagged in the $30-50 price range.  And it's not uncommon to see sets costing $100+ around holiday times.  Like this one.


----------



## Harbinger (Oct 22, 2012)

All of my what.


----------



## Lewi (Oct 25, 2012)

The amount of people who are writing 'legos' is rustling my jimmies beyond any measure available.


----------



## Fallowfox (Oct 25, 2012)

Lewi said:


> The amount of people who are writing 'legos' is rustling my jimmies beyond any measure available.



Legos legos legos legos. 

As we all know, however, the correct plural is. 'legopi'


----------



## Conker (Oct 25, 2012)

Lewi said:


> The amount of people who are writing 'legos' is rustling my jimmies beyond any measure available.


Lego can go fuck themselves. I'm not going to say "LEGO BRICKS" when I want the plural because that's annoying and stupid. 

THEY KNEW THE RISKS


----------



## Chols (Oct 28, 2012)

Lewi said:


> The amount of people who are writing 'legos' is rustling my jimmies beyond any measure available.


Legos Bionicles Hero Factories Chimas wheeeee~

Also I really want to buy all these new wing pieces in bulk (particularly from #70000 Razcal's Raven Glider).  I've had an idea for an anthro bird model in my head for a long time now but couldn't figure out the wings. These pieces would be ideal.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Oct 28, 2012)

Lewi said:


> The amount of people who are writing 'legos' is rustling my jimmies beyond any measure available.



I have always used "lego" as both the singular and the plural.

kum @ mi br0


----------



## Lewi (Oct 30, 2012)

You could just say 'LEGO' and not sound like a ham-fisted hillbilly :V


----------



## Lyxen (Nov 3, 2012)

whooaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Fallowfox (Nov 3, 2012)

Lewi said:


> You could just say 'LEGO' and not sound like a ham-fisted hillbilly :V


http://www.ericharshbarger.org/lego/faq.html

Perhaps this will answer the question. They insist 'lego pieces/bricks' is the correct plural. Just as the correct plural of an apple phone is 'apple phones' rather than 'apples'.


----------



## Lyxen (Nov 3, 2012)

I like to think of language as something that evolves and changes rather than given a diffinete set of rules. 
ya ya english nerd loser telling me something about spelling or proper usage idc


----------



## Fallowfox (Nov 3, 2012)

Lyxen said:


> I like to think of language as something that evolves and changes rather than given a diffinete set of rules.
> ya ya english nerd loser telling me something about spelling or proper usage idc



Yes, language is more about ideas that pedantic rules, so any plural of lego that is clear does the job. 

But GAH >:C WE MUST HAVE OBJECTIVE RANTING.


----------



## NewYork (Nov 3, 2012)

Dear Santa...


----------



## Traven V (Nov 4, 2012)

These Lego's seem koo.


----------



## Lewi (Nov 4, 2012)

Traven V said:


> These Lego's seem koo.



>:C


----------



## benignBiotic (Nov 11, 2012)

Legos are still crazy expensive right? I'll pass. Glad to see some fur (plastic though it is) showing up in my favorite childhood toys though.


----------



## Not-a-DJ (Nov 13, 2012)

Some new teaser images have popped up on the official website:

http://cache.lego.com/r/chima/-/media/Franchises/Chima/Teaser/Images/image_week49.jpg

http://cache.lego.com/r/chima/-/media/Franchises/Chima/Teaser/Images/image_week48.jpg

Sounds like they're working on action figures of the characters too, like their Bionicle and Hero Factory figures.


----------



## Fallowfox (Nov 13, 2012)

I have to comment I'm actually a bit dissapointed by the 'play-set' sort of theme lego takes increasingly. They're often very lumpy and low resolution, the small sections and minifigures also get lost easily because they are 'free floating' rather than directly attached to stuff.


----------



## Ramses (Nov 13, 2012)

Legos + furries = AWESOME.

Yay.


----------



## JesterKatz (Nov 13, 2012)

Mentova said:


> There is no fox. Lego, I am disappointed. :C



Yeah, I'm reluctant to call this a "furry" set if there are no foxes.

Call me pretentious, but; if it ain't got foxes, it ain't furry.


----------



## RotS-Targe (Nov 14, 2012)

Well, I have been biased against Ninjago since it came out (Because it replaced Exo-Force(I like big mechs, what can I say?)). I will probably pick up the Wolf Truck, just for the figures. I still love LEGOs, they're a great stress reliever, for me, anyways, though the cost is getting to be hard to justify.


----------



## Not-a-DJ (Nov 22, 2012)

The TV series has been confirmed: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xFITk8HHHhM


----------



## RadioactiveRedFox (Nov 23, 2012)

Ah, good old legos, I still remember the feeling of into ripping into a brand new set, best feeling ever at the time.

It would be better if there were a fox.


----------



## wolfstyle (Dec 1, 2012)

little lego wolf people in an adorable lego wolf vehicles? yes please


----------

